# How many Wind Band conductors are here?



## batoninhand

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. 

I would like to know how many wind band (Wind Ensemble) conductors are present? Please state which state/country you conduct in and what level? (Professional, Community, High School, Middle School, Beginner, Collegiate)

I currently conduct in VA at the community level. I have conducted band at both high school, middle school, and collegiate bands in other states.


----------

